# Do you remember the very first book that made you a lover of reading?



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

For me it was Anne of Green Gables- the whole series, really. I moved around a lot as a kid, and I move around a lot now, so those books are still what make me think of "home" the most strongly.

(Can a book be a home?)

Probably the VERY first book I fell in love with was Beezus and Ramona, by Beverly Cleary. I wrote a book report about it when I was eight. I think I still have it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I think it was _Henry 3_ by Joseph Krumgold. Either than or _...and Now, Miguel_, somewhere around 3rd grade. I know I read a lot before then, but those stick in my head as being important...


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a book example for each level of growing up.

In the early years I loved a book called THE KNOBBY BOYS TO THE RESCUE, about a crow, a fox and a raccoon who must help a baby bear find its mother.  Something about it just stayed with me--a great kids' book.  I also loved GWENDOLYN, THE MIRACLE HEN.

Later I fell in love with Nancy Drew books, but after a couple of years Nancy was replaced by Mary Stewart, and I probably first fell in love with the book NINE COACHES WAITING, which had absolutely everything a romantic teenage girl could want--a beautiful young heroine, a romantic and mysterious French setting, a dark and brooding man, and a charming little boy.  And to top it off, the book was written with a very literary sensibility.

My love for Mrs. Stewart has lasted through many decades.

Julia


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

I love that title, The Knobby Boys to the Rescue. Lovely. 

And I've never read Mary Stewart. I can see that I need to.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Thumper said:


> I think it was _Henry 3_ by Joseph Krumgold. Either than or _...and Now, Miguel_, somewhere around 3rd grade. I know I read a lot before then, but those stick in my head as being important...


Do you know who wrote "And now, Miguel?"


----------



## B Regan Asher (Jun 14, 2011)

What a great question.  For me, I think it was Jeffrey Archer's Kane & Abel.  And it's coincidental that this has just come up ... in a different thread someone had just started reading the novel and had asked for recommendations for other Jeffrey Archer books.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

journeymama said:


> For me it was Anne of Green Gables- the whole series, really. I moved around a lot as a kid, and I move around a lot now, so those books are still what make me think of "home" the most strongly.
> 
> (Can a book be a home?)
> 
> Probably the VERY first book I fell in love with was Beezus and Ramona, by Beverly Cleary. I wrote a book report about it when I was eight. I think I still have it.


Yeah, I remember those gothics like Anne of Green Gables. Then Nancy Drew and fairy tales. I was big with Grimm. Little older, Agatha Christie and then Gone with the Wind.

I love posts like these. It makes me think of "home" too, because that's where I read those early books.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

I was into Nancy Drew only a little, but then I started reading these old English books from the forties that my grandparents had in their basement. Cherry Ames, Nurse, and the Boarding School books- I can't remember the names of them. Those were fun, and completely alien to me- Fourth form and all that.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

I was a kid, so I think it was probably Jungle Book or Black Beauty. Come to think of it, I bet it was Green Eggs and Ham. I've ALWAYS loved reading.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I was also a fan of Green Eggs and Ham. From then on it was love. I also clearly remember jumping on the Henry and Ribsy series and Tales of the Fourth Grade Nothing series. Both great one.


----------



## joshtremino (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL yes. It was Shadow Dale, an old pulp fantasy novel set in one of the D&D universes.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Hard to say because there were so many ... I really, really loved _The Story Girl_ by LM Montgomery. But I read TONS of great books as a kid--_The Black Stallion books_, Agatha Christie, Sherlock Holmes, _The Witch of Blackbird Pond_, Robin McKinley's stuff, all the Dear America books, anything by Lois Lenski.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

KateEllison said:


> Hard to say because there were so many ... I really, really loved _The Story Girl_ by LM Montgomery. But I read TONS of great books as a kid--_The Black Stallion books_, Agatha Christie, Sherlock Holmes, _The Witch of Blackbird Pond_, Robin McKinley's stuff, all the Dear America books, anything by Lois Lenski.


Okay, true confession: I first read Robin McKinley when The Blue Sword was one of the books in the box for our Speed Reading work in the ninth grade. I very quickly Slowed Right Down and then I couldn't be done with the book when class was over, so I pocketed it. I've been a fan for years, and my first taste was a stolen book.

I justify it by indignation at finding in a sorry stack of speed reading throwaways.


----------



## NSRob (Jul 29, 2011)

The very first? Crosby Bonsall's books. The Case of the Cat's Meow & The Case of the Hungry Stranger were as I recall my first books ever -- I loved reading them all the time...Apparently my mom still has them.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I can picture it, but dont remember the title. I was 6. It was about horses on a ranch.


----------



## C.G.Ayling (Aug 25, 2011)

I remember the storyline well but not the title or the author.  It was about a portal in time leading back to prehistoric earth through which people could step, but never return.


----------



## Aubrie Dionne author (Feb 10, 2011)

The Secret of the Unicorn Queen series. They are fantastic for young adults!


----------



## jackKate (Aug 7, 2011)

Harry Harrison's "Stainless Steel Rat" for me, quickly followed by the Belgariad by David & Leah Eddings.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I come from a family of voracious readers. We read The Grit every week, the daily newspaper, Reader's Digest every month... my mother had a subscription to Reader's Digest Condensed Books and when my siblings and I were in elementary school she started subscribing to Reader's Digest Condensed Books for Young Readers. I read so many classics from those books - The Scarlet Pimpernel, Jane Eyre, Little Women, Tom Sawyer, Tales of Poe, Sherlock Holmes. I know they were condensed versions, but I had read so many classics by the time I got to middle school that I was one of the most well read kids in my class. Of course I supplemented my reading with library books and Scholast Book Orders, but I really looked forward to the arrival of those books in the mail!
(
I just found a set of 13of the on eBay - tons of the individual volumes too.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Tam said:


> I come from a family of voracious readers. We read The Grit every week, the daily newspaper, Reader's Digest every month... my mother had a subscription to Reader's Digest Condensed Books and when my siblings and I were in elementary school she started subscribing to Reader's Digest Condensed Books for Young Readers. I read so many classics from those books - The Scarlet Pimpernel, Jane Eyre, Little Women, Tom Sawyer, Tales of Poe, Sherlock Holmes.


What a literary childhood! Sometime I'll have to pick those up for my kids.

I forgot about Little Women. It's definitely on the list.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

IIRC, _Winnie the Pooh_ was the first "real" book I read by myself.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

This one


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

It was a Nancy Drew book.  But I also remember a "boys' book" called "The Voyage of the Luna 1".  It was about children going to the moon and I remember reading it to my little brother because I loved it so much.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Started reading by age 5, had the benefit of part of my grandfather's huge library ; 

favorite book at early age was The Yearling by Marjorie K. Rawling.  Just thinking of it makes me want to read it again!


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

Probably the Chronicles of Narnia. I loved that series! I read them to my sister later on before we'd go to sleep


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

It was a book about Switzerland and it was full of pictures. I started off reading non-fiction books for fun when I was a kid, especially books about science and travel. I learned there was a whole, wide world out there, much bigger than my little Catholic elementary school. I've had wanderlust ever since.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

_The Magician's Nephew_ by C.S Lewis...I never quit reading after that; I was hooked!


----------



## AlanJamesKeogh (Aug 30, 2011)

As far as I remeber I always loved stories, but being dyslexic getting to reading was kinda difficult so a had a lot of books read to me, the first memories of being read to was cinderella (mainly because it was one with pictures instead of words in some parts so I could join in and fill in blank "words") but one book that really stands out is Vlad the Drac, I made my sister read it to me constantly and it was one of the first books I could read solo.
It was about a vegetarian vampire who loved to eat soap. 

Apart from that Roald Dahls books were also awesome, I read those lots too.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I remember reading Mary Higgins Clark when I was in the 3rd grade. I've been hooked on mysteries and suspense ever since.


----------



## Catherine Bybee (Sep 5, 2011)

Yep, The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe -


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

NogDog said:


> IIRC, _Winnie the Pooh_ was the first "real" book I read by myself.


I don't think I ever really appreciated how witty and amazing Winnie the Pooh is until I started reading it to my kids. I laugh all the time while I'm reading it.


----------



## Singlestick (May 15, 2011)

Dickens' Great Expectations. I read a lot of stuff before that I enjoyed, that made me laugh or made me cry. This was the first book that really got under my skin, that made literature essential to my life.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Singlestick said:


> Dickens' Great Expectations. I read a lot of stuff before that I enjoyed, that made me laugh or made me cry. This was the first book that really got under my skin, that made literature essential to my life.


I have Great Expectations on my Kindle now... ready for me to dive into. I never did read it as a kid. That's one thing I love about Kindle, filling up on things I didn't read when I was younger.


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll never forget reading _Where the Red Fern Grows _ when I was in the sixth grade and I couldn't stop crying...for days...sobbing.


----------



## BookLover (Mar 20, 2009)

I began reading when I was three-but the first books that really stood out to me were the Ramona Quimby books. Actually I devoured all of Beverly Cleary in the second grade. Then I moved on to Marguerite Henry (I really loved horses!!). The books that I remeber next as being really important to me were Little Women, Little Men, Secret Garden, A Little Princess, and the entire Anne of Green Gables series. I have loved books since I was little!!


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

BookLover said:


> I began reading when I was three-but the first books that really stood out to me were the Ramona Quimby books. Actually I devoured all of Beverly Cleary in the second grade. Then I moved on to Marguerite Henry (I really loved horses!!). The books that I remeber next as being really important to me were Little Women, Little Men, Secret Garden, A Little Princess, and the entire Anne of Green Gables series. I have loved books since I was little!!


It sounds like we had a very similar early taste in books!


----------



## FeliciaRicci (Sep 1, 2011)

The Phantom Tollbooth, which I first read in fourth grade (at high school graduation we got to engrave our names in a book, and I chose that one.) Then I got totally into Daphne Du Maurier's Rebecca and Jamaica Inn in, like, fifth grade. They were romantic and ghostly and made me feel very womanly! I also loved Great Illustrated Classics (condensed classics for kids) and the Berenstain Bears chapter books.

What a great thread!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Jack London, _To Build A fire_.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Jules Verne's "In Search of the Castaways."  (In the USSR it was always known as "Captain Grant's Children.")  That kept me glued to the book for days over the summer when I was 6 or 7.  And then "The Mysterious Island," "The Count of Monte Cristo" and "The Three Musketeers" reinforced that books were fun!  (No "Winnie the Pooh" for me.  I was a very advanced child, apparently!   )


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

Jules Verne's "Mysterious Island" for me, too. I was 7 or 8, and read it cover to cover several times in a row. I still remember - it was a hot summer in the Middle East, other kids were playing outside around some water, and I was sitting on our balcony in the shade, reading a very old edition of that book. It was falling apart in my hands, but I loved the story, the smell of the old book, the cool shade.

And DYB, I also read it in the USSR 

I tried to read Jules Verne to my 10-year old son this year ("Captain Nemo"), and we both found the book incredibly boring. I was so sad.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Austin_Briggs said:


> Jules Verne's "Mysterious Island" for me, too. I was 7 or 8, and read it cover to cover several times in a row. I still remember - it was a hot summer in the Middle East, other kids were playing outside around some water, and I was sitting on our balcony in the shade, reading a very old edition of that book. It was falling apart in my hands, but I loved the story, the smell of the old book, the cool shade.
> 
> And DYB, I also read it in the USSR
> 
> I tried to read Jules Verne to my 10-year old son this year ("Captain Nemo"), and we both found the book incredibly boring. I was so sad.


I read "20,000 Leagues Under the Sea" years ago. I remember it had a slow start, but then once it got going I loved it. But I also haven't re-read it the way I had reread the other two books in the trilogy. I have it on my Kindle, though, so I will at some point. I'm still waiting for a good contemporary translation to become available on the Kindle of both "In Search of the Castaways" and "The Mysterious Island."


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

We had a book shelf of old classic boys adventure books (Biggles, et al.) and Enid Blyton. Then came the local library with Asterix, Tintin and Douglas Adams.


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

DYB said:


> I read "20,000 Leagues Under the Sea" years ago. I remember it had a slow start, but then once it got going I loved it. But I also haven't re-read it the way I had reread the other two books in the trilogy. I have it on my Kindle, though, so I will at some point. I'm still waiting for a good contemporary translation to become available on the Kindle of both "In Search of the Castaways" and "The Mysterious Island."


Now that we're talking it, I remember we were reading an adaptation for kids, called "Captain Nemo". It read like an executive summary. I guess we should go back and read the original.

After this discussion I really want to go back and re-read that trilogy... good memories.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Black Beauty and The big Wave. Black Beauty because I have always loved animals and like many little girls, I thought a wanted a horse.  The Big Wave because I love the ocean, and I never thought about how people all over the world can choose, at some risk, to live near the sea.  Pearl Buck's book taught me a lot about friendship and grief and the power of the ocean.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I snagged my mothers paperback of Watership Down when I was in 3rd or 4th grade and read it multiple times.  Around that time I was also reading books about NYCs Tammany Hall and autobiographies of 40s Hollywood.  No idea why as a child I was fascinated by political corruption.  Come to think of it, I read a lot of mob stuff too.  Must just be what my mother kept around.


----------



## vincebrooks (Sep 5, 2011)

Hard to say, but I'd pin it down as either _The Crystal Shard_ by R.A. Salvatore or _Poppy_ by Avi.

The Crystal Shard was the beginning of my love for the fantasy genre (and Drizzt Do'urden, of course), and I remember reading a lot more after that.

Poppy might be the exact book, though. I remember that we were going to read it "as a group" in elementary school. I was always a fast reader, but never really devoted. I picked it up from the library and read it in a day. I remember being about halfway through, lying on the floor in my room, and closing it, wanting to put it aside so I could enjoy it later. I ended up picking it back up. I remember being immensely disappointed not because it was a bad book, but because I read it so quick so my enjoyment of it was fleeting.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

tim290280 said:


> We had a book shelf of old classic boys adventure books (Biggles, et al.) and Enid Blyton. Then came the local library with Asterix, Tintin and Douglas Adams.


I loved Enid Blyton, and she is one children's author who is widely available in India, so my kids are reading Enid Blyton now.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

journeymama said:


> I loved Enid Blyton, and she is one children's author who is widely available in India, so my kids are reading Enid Blyton now.


They are great children's books. The only problem is they are aimed at an in-between audience: slightly younger and they can't read them; slightly older and they are just a bit too "nice". But in terms of creating involving stories, they were my first step down the path. Famous Five and Secret Seven got me into mysteries and thrillers, The Magic Faraway Tree got me into fantasy and sci-fi. Asterix got me into drinking tea and throwing rocks at Italians.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

The Dick and Jane readers made me a lover of reading. When I brought my first reading book home when I was in the first grade, Mama made such a huge deal over the fact that I could read (_Look. See Dick. See Jane._) that she marched me straight to the library and got me a library card. And she signed me up with Doubleday's book of the month club for children. The first book that arrived was _Black Beauty_ by Anna Sewell, and, that book opened the door to my life-long love for books. Sixty years later, I still own that copy of _Black Beauty_. And I still have fond memories of Dick and Jane.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

It is amazing to see how the reading levels have been raised as time goes by. I saw it in my daughters, and now my grandchildren. When I was in third grade, most of the books we were exposed to still had more pictures than words and the one that started me on the long road to books was called The Marshmallow Ghost. Don't ask who wrote it! I can't remember. But I shortly went on to reading way above the level of my classmates and devoured Nancy Drew, The Bobbsey Twins, Beverly Cleary, The Betsy/Tacy books. I know I am not remembering them in order. I loved Ellery Queen. Broke my heart when I found out he wasn't one person, but a father/son team. And there was a book called Shadow Castle that I am going to have to find for my granddaughter. 
She is in second grade now and I think she would love it!


----------



## Buffalo Cowboy (Aug 29, 2011)

I believe it was Jules Verne's Journey to the Centre of the Earth, or perhaps Conan Doyle's The Lost World. There is an absolute beauty in the fact that a book written decades or centuries before can still fill a child with wide-eyed wonder. 
-Nate


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

The way my mother tells it, it was Cat in the Hat. She claims it was the only time I would sit on her lap - if she was reading that book. Apparently I preferred books to stuffed toys in my crib. *shrug*

I honestly can't remember the first book I loved. I remember a lot of books I read as a small child. I remember going to the old public library and picking out my own books to take home, great stacks of them. I remember how exciting it was to start Kindergarten and having a library right down the hall that I could visit every day. The first things I remember reading obsessively though - where I'd stay up all night reading by street lamp, when I was finally given my own bedroom at 6 years old, were biographies of Lewis, Clark and Sacagawea. In my school library, the biographies were on a low rack of shelves running through the middle of the library's great space. I'm sure it was done on purpose to try and attract as many children to them as possible. I also recall that the librarian always had a biography recommendation sitting right on her checkout desk. 

Librarians are cool.


----------



## henryandhenrybooks (Sep 6, 2011)

THE STRANGER by Albert Camou


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I adored _Peter Rabbit_.  I remember reading it over and over, admiring the illustrations, which were so beautiful! I also enjoyed _Green Eggs and Ham_ and other Dr. Seuss books, _Black Beauty_, _The Black Stallion_, and _Nancy Drew_ books. One of my favorites as a teenager was _Rebecca_.


----------



## wfulks (Sep 6, 2011)

Even though it wasn't that great of a book and I'm not a big fan of the author, Stephen King's Cujo was my icebreaker.


----------



## scribbler100 (Aug 16, 2011)

Edith Hamilton's Mythology.  Gods, I adored that book when I was young and it has a honored place on my bookshelf.

Neil Gaiman's Sandman series.  I picked it up when I was going through a troubling time.  Didn't want to read anything at that time and Lord Morpheus returned my love of reading.


----------



## Katie Dozier (Sep 2, 2011)

What a great thread! 

The first book I ever read by myself:



The first thriller I read all in one day (I was 9):


----------



## MLSansom (Sep 4, 2011)

I remember carrying around a well worn copy of Homer Price that my mother bought me at a garage sale. My favorite story was the one about the rampaging doughnut machine.


----------



## jmoralee (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't think I really enjoyed reading until I tried a book called Deathtrap Dungeon.  It was one of a series of "choose your own adventure" books.  The fact that I could decide how the story ended made it interesting to read over and over.


----------



## Katie Dozier (Sep 2, 2011)

crimewriterjm said:


> I don't think I really enjoyed reading until I tried a book called Deathtrap Dungeon. It was one of a series of "choose your own adventure" books.


Those were so much fun, though I often found myself cheating by flipping ahead to see where different options would land me.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Me, too. I loved the Choose Your Own Adventure Books and another series called Encyclopedia Brown. Anyone remember those? The book that made me want to become a writer, though, was Ask the Dust by John Fante.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

soyfrank said:


> Me, too. I loved the Choose Your Own Adventure Books and another series called Encyclopedia Brown. Anyone remember those? The book that made me want to become a writer, though, was Ask the Dust by John Fante.


Oh yeah, Encyclopedia Brown was the best! My son loves them too.


----------



## JustinDennis (Sep 6, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone.

I'm sure it's the same for A LOT of people; JK Rowling did a great thing to make so many kids love reading, including me.


----------



## Katie Dozier (Sep 2, 2011)

journeymama said:


> Oh yeah, Encyclopedia Brown was the best!


I loved those too! If I managed to solve the case, it was the biggest self esteem boost to my young ego.  Come to think of it, I even made an Encyclopedia Brown reference in my new book, lol.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It was Jaws.  I know...weird kid.  But I was fascinated by sharks as a kid and had dozens of shark books for kids.  Then my parents had this novel lying around with this shark on the cover and I used to just stare at it.  Of course, I did not read it until I was much older, but it was the first time a lightbulb went off in my head.  "Someone wrote this and they make their living writing stories about sharks!  How cool!"  And I knew I would eventually read it and had to get to the level where I knew I could understand it.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

The very first "real book" that I read, *Peter Freuchen's Book of the Seven Seas* showed me the wondrous adventures awaiting me. I read this at a very young age and have been a voracious reader ever since.










I still have my original 1957 copy


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

As a kid, I didn't read any of the children's books most of y'all did.  I remember struggling thru adult books with a dictionary at my side.  And I remember the library too where I would not pick from the kids section.  I always went to the adults.  No idea why.


----------



## Tim C. Taylor (May 17, 2011)

As a kid I mostly read comics. War comics and 2000AD (which I later realised was mining a lot of SF cliches -- with great results).
The first book that wowed me was The Hobbit. I think I was about 8. 

Interesting how many classics are getting cited. Perhaps when you're young you aren't burdened with the realisation that some books are old fashioned 

Tim


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

These posts are giving me good memories.

For me, the first books I saw were the first books I loved: my ABC books and big picture books of fairy tales. But "Trumpet of the Swan" by EB White was the first chapter book/novel I checked out of the school library. It made me feel like a big kid. I loved the story of the swan who plays trumpet, but I also treasured the visceral experience of the book: The clear, crinkly library cover, the drawing on the first page of each new chapter, the smell of the ink stamp on the due date card. (This was before books were scanned, when the librarian put a colored card in a clunky machine that stamped it with the due date.) I eventually got my own paperback copy of the book.

Ironic that I remember the feel and smell of the book, when now I have a Kindle. But for me, my Kindle doesn't replace real books, it's more of a supplement to my habit.

I googled Trumpet of the Swan illustration and came across this blog post that has pictures of the cover and illustrations that I remember. http://alyzabethan.blogspot.com/2011/03/book-review-trumpet-of-swan.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's a genuine struggle to recall which one book turned me onto reading ... I seem to have been doing that thing for as long as I can remember. But I definitely know the first piece of real literature I read outside the school curriculum. I was about twelve, into fishing, and wandered into my library to find, on the display shelf, a brand new copy of a short novel, with a picture on the cover of a guy in a small boat playing a fish. I flipped it over, read the blurb, and saw that it was -- indeed -- a story about a man who hooks a fish so massive that he struggles for days to land it. So I checked it out, took it home, and read it in one sitting that same evening.

Yes, you've guessed. It was 'The Old Man and the Sea' by Ernest Hemingway -- the book that got a special mention when he won his Nobel Prize -- and it blew me away completely.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> *Fahrenheit 451*. I hated to read. Then we were 'made' to read this Bradbury classic in some elementary school grade I can't recall now--I think it was 5th. That got me started and I haven't stopped since.


A pat on the back for that smart teacher.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Maryann Faro said:


> I googled Trumpet of the Swan illustration and came across this blog post that has pictures of the cover and illustrations that I remember. http://alyzabethan.blogspot.com/2011/03/book-review-trumpet-of-swan.html


Those are *beautiful* illustrations.


----------

